# Is it safe to buy not vaccinated kitten?



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Hello 

I'm looking for an exotic kitten, (which is not that easy to find if you don't want to go very far away from your place), and I found one ( 3h by car from my place) but the lady breeder says no to vaccinations, and I just don't know what to think about it. :confused1:
Is it safe to buy that kitten? I know I could go to the Vet and get that done, but what if the kitten has some virus in his blood already? Thank you


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

no a good breeder should be doing the vaccinations and plenty more for you when it comes to kittens
how old is kitten?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Walk away. 

Have you looked up the breed club websites to see a list of breeders around your region? Perhaps consider a rehome if you aren't necessarily after a kitten. Again information on these would be on the breed club websites.


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> no a good breeder should be doing the vaccinations and plenty more for you when it comes to kittens
> how old is kitten?


Kitten is now about two months old, the lady breeder says he will be ready 8th of October, so probably he will be 3 months old then. I don't know why she doesn't vaccinate her cats, she says I can do it, but the thing is I'm afraid that kitten could be already infected by some virus, and it could be too late.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

To comply with GCCF guidelines a breeder should vaccinate their kittens but there are breeders who do not agree with vaccines at all or may use holistic medicines. 
I would say walk away


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Walk away.
> 
> Have you looked up the breed club websites to see a list of breeders around your region? Perhaps consider a rehome if you aren't necessarily after a kitten. Again information on these would be on the breed club websites.


yes I think I will walk away, which is a shame cos I like the kitten, but I don't want to loose it couple of months after I got it.

I did look up the breed club website, not many with exotic shorthair around me. And I did think about re-homing exotic cat, but then I'm worried she or he would struggle to adapt to new home. It's all seems to be very complicated. You see I lost 11 months old kitten to FIP since that I'm still worried about getting new one.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how far is this cat if it is 3hrs from you isnt there anything else in that 3hr area?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

just a thought have you also tried persian or bsh breeder sometimes they may breed exotics too


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> just a thought have you also tried persian or bsh breeder sometimes they may breed exotics too


Thanks, yes I know usually those who breed persians have an exotics too. I think all cats are beautiful, but I just fell in love with exotic ones, and also they are just perfect to be indoors. I have to keep looking for them.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

found a breeder in sheerness in kent is that too far. you will probably find that you will have to go on a waiting list


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No breeder should be selling unvaccinated kittens. I would bet there are probably no papers either, am I right?

Liz


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds very dodgy to me, people who say they do not believe in vaccinations are actually just trying to save themselves the money. 

There must be breeders out there who have what you want but are far more reputable than this lady,why would she keep the kittens for the 13 weeks but not vaccinate?

Hope you find what you want, stick to breed clubs and avoid free ad papers like pre-loved who are rife with dodgy breeders, anyone with a decent reputation does not use this paper to sell their kittens.

Izzie


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

There is absolutely no reason to sell without vaccinations, they cost maybe £50 tops, and I imagine they are charging much more for their kittens...

If they are selling without, they are back yard breeders, or the kittens are too young and they are lieing about ages, and they should not be supported in their breeding practises.

There are not many exotic breeders, but they are around, and no reputable seller of ANY pedigree should be selling unvaccinated. Walk, no, run away.

About rehoming, there is no reason they wont adapt. I recently took on a 2 yr old Ragdoll who has had no less than 3 homes in the last couple of months, (original home from kitten, breeder, new home, breeder, and now me) and he has settled absolutely wonderfully.


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> found a breeder in sheerness in kent is that too far. you will probably find that you will have to go on a waiting list


Thanks. I will check this one. Kent would be fine


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

lizward said:


> No breeder should be selling unvaccinated kittens. I would bet there are probably no papers either, am I right?
> 
> Liz


that's from her advert; HE CAN LEAVE AT 12 WEEKS OLD WITH HIS KITTEN PACK WHICH INCLUDES:FEED, LITTER, INFO PACK, 5 GENERATION CERTIFICATE, BEDDING, WORMER AND FRONTLINE.

5 generation certificate it would be there. I assumed that kitten would be vaccinated because he can leave at 12 weeks old, but it's good I asked her about that, otherwise we would go there for nothing.


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Izzie999 said:


> Sounds very dodgy to me, people who say they do not believe in vaccinations are actually just trying to save themselves the money.
> 
> There must be breeders out there who have what you want but are far more reputable than this lady,why would she keep the kittens for the 13 weeks but not vaccinate?
> 
> ...


I talked to that lady and I don't think she wants to save money, maybe she really doesn't believe in vaccinations. She wants for that kitten only 280 £, when usually breeders sell them from 350 -450 as a pet only. She a small hobby breeder. But anyway I want my new kitten to be vaccinated, as I read about all those terrible viruses and I don't want to risk my new kitten's life.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

demaya said:


> I talked to that lady and I don't think she wants to save money, maybe she really doesn't believe in vaccinations. She wants for that kitten only 280 £, when usually breeders sell them from 350 -450 as a pet only. She a small hobby breeder. But anyway I want my new kitten to be vaccinated, as I read about all those terrible viruses and I don't want to risk my new kitten's life.


Would they have been GCCF registered?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

demaya said:


> that's from her advert; HE CAN LEAVE AT 12 WEEKS OLD WITH HIS KITTEN PACK WHICH INCLUDES:FEED, LITTER, INFO PACK, 5 GENERATION CERTIFICATE, BEDDING, WORMER AND FRONTLINE.
> 
> 5 generation certificate it would be there. I assumed that kitten would be vaccinated because he can leave at 12 weeks old, but it's good I asked her about that, otherwise we would go there for nothing.


It doesn't sound as if this kitten is registered - no mention of GCCF or Tica. Anyone can produce a pedigree but without the registration it isn't worth the paper it's written on.
I wish you luck in your search for the right kitten.


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Thank you very much for all answers, now I'm 100% sure my kitten has to be vaccinated


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Hi

I just wanted to say that yesterday we brought home 2 lovely exotic girls and they are fully vaccinated. We wanted one, we got the other one for free, we couldn't say no. The other girl is the smallest one in the litter, but she is doing very well, she is got huge appetite, she is very playful and she is so cute, and such a great climber I can't believe it. We are very happy to have these two wonderful sisters.


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the new additions to your family - glad you were able to find kittens that were vaccinated.

You know you owe us photos of them too right?


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Hi again

This is the tiny sister;
[/ATTACH]
and this is the big one;[/ATTACH]


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

demaya said:


> Hi again
> 
> This is the tiny sister;
> [/ATTACH]
> and this is the big one;[/ATTACH]


They lovely congrats on your new additions!! :thumbup: what are their names?


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

and this is the big sister ;

[/ATTACH]

and this is the little one ;

[/ATTACH]

This little baby is very cheeky one, you wouldn't believe it looking at her...First one to play and to climb on a post tree and then to jump down


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

very pretty:thumbup:


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Thank you 
Big sister is Marishka, the little one not sure yet, maybe Cheska


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely girls :001_wub: very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats on getting your two little fur-babies, they are adorable :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Thank you, I hope they stay healthy for long years. The little one just started to purr, first time in her new home :thumbup: Oh Good I was worried they don't do that.


----------

